# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Nederlandstalige bijsluiter metanor

## karinneke

is er som iemand die een nederlandstallige bijsluiter heeft van metanor.
het zou toch iets makkelijker zijn om eventuele bijwerkingen etc... te kennen in mijn moedertaal dan in het portugees.
heeft er iemand postieve of negatieve ervaringen met dit medicijn ?
alvast bedankt

----------


## Agnes574

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12814
Klik op bovenstaande link voor delen van de bijsluiter!
Grtjes van een tevreden gebruikster > 200mg S'morgens en 200mg S'avonds!

Xx Ag

----------

